# Natty’s Paste Wax White-Blue-Red ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 

I want to know what is the difference between the Natty’s blue and Red ?
and about Natty’s white i expect he bring natural look more than add extra gloss ? 





THANKS


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi!

Nattys blue is a wax that is better to blue/darker colors. Red is for colors that are red, and natural is for lighter colors, whine, yellow, and so on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Han5y said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nattys blue is a wax that is better to blue/darker colors. Red is for colors that are red, and natural is for lighter colors, whine, yellow, and so on.


if you take notice of the marketing talk that is..


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I couldn't notice that much difference between any of them tbh.

The Red does smell quite nice though.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> I couldn't notice that much difference between any of them tbh.
> 
> The Red does smell quite nice though.


Like Nattys blue :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

They say blue darkens the paint and hides some minor marring while red is more shiny and might intensify the defects. I bought Red anyway. But plan to have blue also. People like to use them both at the same time.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I have tried all of them, and they all are good! But I would choose red or blue, mainly because of the nice smell


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Motorgeek sells Blue in 32 oz form also and this itches me very very badly


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Motorgeek sells Blue in 32 oz form also and this itches me very very badly


only i need 3 o.z  , i like small pot better than big 8 0.z .
im between the blue and red , i feel PB nattys blue More popular !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not a lot of difference, if any in real terms imho. When you quantify how much of the overall finish is attributed to the wax anyway, then take that tiny percentage and try and differentiate between 2 products from the same manufacturer, the differences are going to be miniscule really.

In essence, the blue and red are both great waxes imo. and represent great value. They both smell fantastic, are about the easiest paste waxes to use of any and a purchase of either would be a wise move at this price level :thumb: It could come down to which one you like the smell of the best.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

They have different dyes in them


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Han5y said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nattys blue is a wax that is better to blue/darker colors. Red is for colors that are red, and natural is for lighter colors, whine, yellow, and so on.


Red is for any colour, but IIRC it's meant to be more refined. :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Just my 2p worth, I was pleasantly shocked by the capability of Nattys blue paste wax. I have tried low end waxes, mid to some of the mid/high waxes. and after 2 coats i just could not believe the finish it left. imo it gave the paint a more deeper/wetter/glossy finish compared to other waxes around the £30-£40 mark. so far as to say i decided to sell most of my waxes. its easy to put on and you can leave it for longer periods without having to worry about it being a nightmare to remove

for about £12 a pot I say its worth a punt before you deicde to buy any other waxes. i am sort of kicking myself as to why I havent tried this wax before i bought the others. imo it will be very difficult to find another wax that can beat this in terms of finish and/or price


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mistryn said:


> Just my 2p worth, I was pleasantly shocked by the capability of Nattys blue paste wax. I have tried low end waxes, mid to some of the mid/high waxes. and after 2 coats i just could not believe the finish it left. imo it gave the paint a more deeper/wetter/glossy finish compared to other waxes around the £30-£40 mark. so far as to say i decided to sell most of my waxes. its easy to put on and you can leave it for longer periods without having to worry about it being a nightmare to remove
> 
> for about £12 a pot I say its worth a punt before you deicde to buy any other waxes. i am sort of kicking myself as to why I havent tried this wax before i bought the others. imo it will be very difficult to find another wax that can beat this in terms of finish and/or price


It does leave a fantastic finish (I've got the red one). Also consider 3m show car paste wax, very glossy look and more durable but does lose out a bit on ease of application/removal compared with nattys.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Can i applying nattys blue on whole car and remove it easily after 10 minutes?
such as bos or cg 5050


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Can i applying nattys blue on whole car and remove it easily after 10 minutes?
> such as bos or cg 5050


yes you can provided you apply thin coats, ive done half a side of the car and then gone back to buff off with ease:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Can i applying nattys blue on whole car and remove it easily after 10 minutes?
> such as bos or cg 5050


Yes, no problem :thumb: I used to apply the 'Red' in the sun to the entire car and it buffed off with no problems. This is Natty's great strength in that it's not at all fussy about how long it's left on (assuming proper thin layers of course).


----------



## sg07 (May 29, 2010)

What happens if I use Natty Blue on a white car. Would that have any negative impacts?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

sg07 said:


> What happens if I use Natty Blue on a white car. Would that have any negative impacts?


Not at all - Any nattys will work on any colour car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sg07 said:


> What happens if I use Natty Blue on a white car. Would that have any negative impacts?


ignore the marketing, any wax is fine for any colour


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

everyone seems to have either red or blue or both.

I use white  and it pretty awesome for the price.


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

IMO the Red looks great on any color easy on easy off looks wet last a good few months without up keep. Doesnt fill any swirls or imperfections ive noticed. 

The Blue hides swirls in dark paints and leaves a rich deep look but can be somewhat of a pain to remove. 

In All both great waxes and awesome price!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just get which ever is cheapest there all the same.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

sg07 said:


> What happens if I use Natty Blue on a white car. Would that have any negative impacts?


no problems i use blue on my white car and its awesome


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The Blue hides swirls in dark paints and leaves a rich deep look but can be somewhat of a pain to remove. 

hard to remove? you must really be doing something wrong to find that nattys is the easiest to remove ever!:lol:


----------

